# Mega G Excitement



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Forgive the frivolous posting but I just completed an order to receive all four Mega G's and "excited" to get these cars in my hands doesn't begin to cover it! I think the gang who developed those did an awesome job and put a lot of effort into them. I highly doubt I'll be disappointed in any way.

I just wish the real world worked like the cartoon world did for Wile E. Coyote when he could order something from Acme and it would arrive in his mailbox in about 3 seconds. :woohoo:


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Let me guess.........FedEx?


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

You're gonna like them a lot. Everyone does... they are very cool!
I can't wait for them to start selling spare chassis. I want to use them for some customs, but the bodies are too nice not to use. So I need some SPARE CHASSIS!!!

sorry, got carried away for a moment...

It's great to see AFX step up to plate and deliver a new, high quality product. 

yeah, you're gonna like 'em a lot.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

I too was excited to get the new Mga G's.Now everytime i go down to run a few laps i always grab a different Mega G to start off with.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

The mega G's are smooth running, even smoother with a set of silicone tires. The Indy cars are beautiful with great detail and paint schemes. I'm afraid to wreck one. I hope they release one with a standard AFX wheelbase. For now I started a rebuild of an ol AFX Bronco. I stretched the body a little. These chassis will be great for drag cars. Just messing around...RM


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Shorter version coming this year, with new Porsche 962s.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Montoya1 said:


> Shorter version coming this year, with new Porsche 962s.


Fantastic!!! I thought I heard they were, just wasn't sure. Thanks...RM


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

Well, first I was going to say "I hope you didn't chop those guys off at the ankles" and then I noticed that you totally obliterated the passengers' head and shoulders.

It's also funny how in the first pic they look like they're just stitting there, waiting patiently for the body work to be done.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*what a neat idea...Bronco long nose!*



Montoya1 said:


> Shorter version coming this year, with new Porsche 962s.


Montoya,

Randy is probably hoping for a longer version as this would give him an excuse to cut up more custom bodies. 

Bob...That Bronco is a great idea...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

krazcustoms said:


> Well, first I was going to say "I hope you didn't chop those guys off at the ankles" and then I noticed that you totally obliterated the passengers' head and shoulders.
> 
> It's also funny how in the first pic they look like they're just stitting there, waiting patiently for the body work to be done.


Yea I know, they do look stupid sitting there. The boys asked em to get out, but they didn't budge. Finally drug one of em out, left his pants in there. Had to lighten the load. The boys made need to run some strings on this one. Just another day at the shop...RM
P.S. I'll finish this up on "Back at the Shop" thread, if I don't, I'll get lost. Just wanted to comment on the Mega G's, as they are nice and smooth. Why can't AW make em this good??? I'd pay more for better quality stuff.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It's a two way street.. we'd buy more, and they'd sell more.. Everyone would be happy... But that's too easy.


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Got them today! I only had time to open the box. These things are gorgeous! I think it was stated elsewhere that pictures don't do them justice...and they don't. Beautiful looking little cars.


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Bought one a week ago. Sweet! Can't wat for the SWB. I have a 312PB that's dying for a chassis upgrade. I've gone as far as I can go with the AFX g-plus.


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

I picked up a Mega G 2 weeks ago. I love it. I agree it is very smooth and handles very well out of the box. It seems to be geared a bit tall for a longer track but it still is a runner. :thumbsup:


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

Dranoel Dragon said:


> Bought one a week ago. Sweet! Can't wat for the SWB. I have a 312PB that's dying for a chassis upgrade. I've gone as far as I can go with the AFX g-plus.


Did someone say 312PB? I am making this one fit the 1.7" chassis.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Now who would drag race a Ford Bronco?


----------



## JLM Racing (Apr 12, 2008)

HillTop, where did you get your interior pieces from....I need some for my diaramma......seriously!

I waited for the Mega G...but after reading some articals on them performance wise.....I was let down (I race hardbody Polystock) so I just bought one and hung the package on the wall just to look at it from time to time.

I then pinned my hopes on the 1.5. I was praying for a LMP or Daytona proto type but then I hear that they are coming with a 962 re-pop! What a let down....I'm sorry we've already been there and done that and the car was un racable because of the rear wing, now they are going to make a museum piece out of it....for collectors..I guess it's wonderful news...for serious racers...Why bother...will somebody please make something that's current to whats being raced today (Thank you Life Like for the COT's) that has fenders on it.......

please.....whimper.....

*Yo!*


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

My understanding is that the MG is going to be the main platform for AFX from here on in. The MG15 will enable those that wish to use their Turbo bodies on it to do so. At launch time, it makes sense to bring in some 'new' bodies, but without the kind of investment you are talking about.

Therefore, to re-do them as 'CLEARS' and to site them lower, is about all you will get on the MG15 initially. The really cool stuff will be on the MG17, a chassis you have also already written off. Once BSRT start pumping stuff out for them, speeds will increase exponentially.


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Interesting discussion on all this. And I have yet to bust them out of their packages and put cars to track as I'm right in the middle of doing scenery and the track is an absolute mess.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Which or what parts or you asking about JLM??? I used some styrene plastic scraps for the sides. The bed cover is made from a credit card...RM


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

i do believe jlm was referring to your spotless shop,hilltop.


----------



## JLM Racing (Apr 12, 2008)

slotnewbie69 said:


> i do believe jlm was referring to your spotless shop,hilltop.


Correct...those tool cases, jacks, Ramps...soda machine...etc........

*Yo!*


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hilltop's shop is awesome, but if OSHA sees that exit blocked by that engine, he'll be getting a FINE!!!  Watch out Randy!! I heard them OSHA guys check in here from time to time... :lol:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Extra's*

JLM, the rack, engine hoist, engine stand, and other rack was made from scratch, using scrap plastic and styrene tubing, just cut and glue. Check Back at the Shop thread, p.8 #119. The Pepsi machine is a piece of plastic wrapped with a paper Pepsi cut out. Motor Max now offers lots of tools in their diecast displays (Check Walmart & Toys R Us), flooor jacks, hoists, ice machines, ramps, jack stands, tire machines, etc. The Goodwrench chests and guys are from "Winner's Circle Pit Row" diecast action scenes, do an Ebay search. Hope this helps...RM
P.S. I'll get it moved Sltman, sure don't need fines!!!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

you should get a regular head to swap out with the helmet for when the driver's are in the garage... hehehehe.. 

Seriously Randy... you have quite a talent.


----------



## JLM Racing (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks...


----------

